#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  DHDS vs DHT

## 02164

Dear All,



Im a junior process engineer, trying to understand the difference between HDS and hydrotreating.If you could throw some light , it would be of great use to me.

ThanksSee More: DHDS vs DHT

----------


## kermitel

hi
DHT=Diesel hydrotreater
HDS=HYDRODESULPHURIZATION-SULPHUR removal-used for rezid hydrotreater

----------


## 02164

Mr.Kermitel - Thanks for the reply

Well, im more concerned in knowing the detailed difference between hydro-desulphurisation and hydrotreating.
Both the processes use hydrogen and the use of hydrogen will also result in saturation of double and triple bond components.
Are these process named different due to the extent of removal of hetero components or H2S or degree of saturation.
Is there a difference in severity between the two process or difference in operating conditions.

Thanks,

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Gents
HDS has the objective of removing sulphur but one subjects the feed for hydtreating in general. It is +95% of the time the same thing with two names.
there are of course "hydrotreating" with a different objective in whole or part. E.g. some hydrotreating can be to remove di-olefines for stability purpose, other hydrotreating can be forced by removing metals, also known as HDM, sometimes one nees to adjust density or e.g. Cetane index, that can be HDA (dearomatisation). Sometimes there is HDN that is of focus, e.g. VGO fractions for FCC-HCU. 
There are no 100% correct answers here and with time and place in the world there are some differences in interpretation of these.
The basic process is usually the same with some minor difference in configuration of the unit and catalyst systems used.
Hope that this can enlighten you somewhat
Regards

----------


## venkateshs_g

I can add further to the comments already made.

DHDS - Mainly for removal of Sulphur

DHT -- Both sulphur removal and Cetane improvement

----------


## aelbru

Hi 02164

The hydrodesulphurization is the process of removel of sulphur as H2S, more specific...but hydrotreator main reaction is to upgrade fuel ie, conversion of unsaturates (double bond) to saturation (single bond). Hope this helps you to differnciate...

----------


## skulwal

hydro-desulphurisation( DHDS) operate at low low H2 partial pressure around 35 kg/cm2 and hydrotreating ( DHDT) operate high H2 partial pressure 70 kg/cm2

----------


## jotar

I am looking for a diesel hydrotreater simulation file for ASPNONE in order to edit it and try a feed of mixed light gas oil and palm oil.

I would appreciate any help with it.

Jornar

----------


## jotar

I am looking for a diesel hydrotreater simulation file for ASPNONE in order to edit it and try a feed of mixed light gas oil and palm oil.

I would appreciate any help with it.

Jotar

----------

